# albino redtailed shark



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

i went to the lfs and noticed they had an albino redtailed shark has anyone seen any of these before??


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

i have never heard of an albino redtail shark. are you sure it wasnt a rainbow shark?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I have heard of them, but never have seen them.


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

i have one they are really cool but i suggest not keeping it with any other red tailed shark they fight and you need atleast a 75 gallon tank because they can get 7 inches mine is 6 inches and he killed my other one when i just put it in the tank i was soo sad. but anyway they are really cool and are really hardy my fish store sells them for about 3-4$ each when they are bout3 inches


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Agree with what fish fanatic has said. They are at every lfs around me.


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

> i have never heard of an albino redtail shark. are you sure it wasnt a rainbow shark?


yes, i'm sure it was because only its tail was red.

i was thinking about getting one to replace the rainbow shark in my 29g but, the store only gets them every 6 months:sad:


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

oh cool. I never seen an albino one. i have a normal rainbow and i really like 'em.. cute little bugger


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Albinos are almost as common now as the main color morph. I have not seen any references that it is a weaker strain so you should be ok.


----------

